# CiCAR Review - Sudeste Cubano Robusto



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

*Cigar:* Sudeste Cubano (Silo Cigars House Brand)
*Size: *Robusto (5 x 50)
*Country of Origin:* Little Havana, Miami, USA
*Wrapper:* Ecuadorian Sun Grown Habano
*Binder:* Ecuadorian
*Filler:* Ecudorian
*Date of Purchase/Price/Location:* 10/15/08/Gift/Silo Cigars
*Date of Burn/Time:*10/21/08 - 5pm-5:55pm
*Food Pairing:* none
*Drink Pairing: *none

*Prelight:*
*Smell:* Earth, musty, SLIGHT spice
*Construction:* Perfect in every way; triple cap

*Initial burn:*
*Flavor: *There is a great deal of earth and hay and undertones of spice (not overpowering)
*Draw: *Medium (preferred)
*Burn: *Even with easy lighting

*Mid-burn:*
*Flavor: *The earth and hay transition to leather and pencil lead iwth continued undertones of spice
*Draw:* Same
*Burn:* Slight angling, easily corrected with relight
*Additional:* Flaky ash

*End burn:*
*Flavor: *Same as Mid-Burn down to the nub

*Rating:*
91 - It was a great cigar! This is how a well-balanced cigar should be. Full of flavor, but not overpowering as the recent trend has been.

*Overall:*
This is a great small production cigar made in Little Havana, Miami...and you can't beat the price point of $6! Way to go Kevin!!! Again I will say: "Buy them, smoke some, age the rest!!!"

*Please note these can only be acquired @ Silo Cigars, so give Kevin a call!*


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

very nice review Sam!!


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

does anyone know who rolls them in Miami? Which factory?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

great review!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice, thanks for the review.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome review, looks like a great cigar


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice review... gonna have to try some soon. Thanks


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome review. you sure now how to make somebody want to smoke a cigar LOL, i just wonder what that lady thought you where doing in the car next to you in the first pic.
she saw you bending down to light something and taking a picture.
probably thought you where on drugs hehe..


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great review


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

happy1 said:


> Great review


Thanks guys! If you keep enjoying them, I'll keep doing them


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

SVB said:


> Thanks guys! If you keep enjoying them, I'll keep doing them


we love em ! great reviews
ive noticed you give most cigars you review a high rating...then i realized , he knows what cigars to smoke !


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

redbeard said:


> we love em ! great reviews
> ive noticed you give most cigars you review a high rating...then i realized , he knows what cigars to smoke !


I've got to be honest, there hasn't been TOO many cigars that I have smoked recently that sucked. If they DO suck, I don't waste my time doing a full review...I might start a thread or post on an existing one giving a brief "it sucked" synopsis.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

SVB said:


> I've got to be honest, there hasn't been TOO many cigars that I have smoked recently that sucked. If they DO suck, I don't waste my time doing a full review...I might start a thread or post on an existing one giving a brief "it sucked" synopsis.


well you may hurt some peoples felling then :lol:
better off keeping it to the positive reviews, and the ones that suck...we dont really need to know


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I really love these reviews. Very original. Thank You.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great review!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for the review


----------

